# Stuart S50 Steam Engine Help



## steveming50 (Jan 13, 2015)

My passion is knife making and as a challenge I have recently bought a Stuart S50 unmachined steam engine. Any sites that I can visit regarding videos that could assist me?


----------



## trainengineerrick (Jan 13, 2015)

This video has some useful information. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/retiringinthailand/videos

Although this is not for the S-50 the process is what is important. His name is Tinker John and he has a play list of 40 videos on the Stuart 10V. He describes all the steps to fully machine a kit.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqosMGKZNzLIO4D0WwsDJvw


----------



## steveming50 (Jan 14, 2015)

Many thanks found the link of exceptional use.


----------

